# Bootsverleih Maasholm/Kappeln



## knutemann (18. Dezember 2006)

Da wir zwischen den Jahren in die Region Kappeln fahren und wir einen Tag mit einem Kleinboot (bis 5 PS) in die Schleimündung raus wollten, suche ich einen Bootsverleih in dieser Region, der zu dieser Jahreszeit noch Boote vermietet. #c
Bin für jede Info dankbar. 
Am besten wäre Maasholm#6
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## knutemann (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsverleih Maasholm/Kappeln*

Kann nicht sein#c
Muß doch einer wissen#6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsverleih Maasholm/Kappeln*

Hat wohl noch keiner gelesen der sich da oben auskennt. Also immer Ruhe bewahren. Die Tipps werden schon noch kommen.


----------



## Esox_Maximus (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsverleih Maasholm/Kappeln*

Den Einzigen den ich kenne ist http://www.bootsvermietung-steinberghaff.de/ Ist aber nicht in Maasholm und für Schleimünde ist er zu weit weg aber für die Offene Ostsee oder zum Buttangeln nach Kalkgrund liegen diese Boote perfect.


----------



## knutemann (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsverleih Maasholm/Kappeln*

War ja bis jetzt nicht so erquickend aber DANKE|wavey:


----------



## Ködervorkoster (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsverleih Maasholm/Kappeln*

Hallo !

Versprechen kann ich nichts..... habe selber nur eine "lose Sammlung von Tel.-Nr.", aber probier mal folgende:

04642 -81481  (Herr Haupt)
04642 - 4617  (Fa. Vogt)
0171 - 5281314  (Herr Will)
04642 - 81448  (Herr Woydt)

MfG.


----------



## carphunterNRW (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsverleih Maasholm/Kappeln*

Hi,

unser Vermieter hat sein Boot leider schon rausgeholt.
Ansonsten wüsste ich nichts, sorry!!

Viele Grüße,
CarphunterNRW


----------



## knutemann (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsverleih Maasholm/Kappeln*



carphunterNRW schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> unser Vermieter hat sein Boot leider schon rausgeholt.



Desdawegen ja hier auch die Frage, da doch einige (fast alle) die Boote draussen haben.
Aber trotzdem Danke.|wavey:

Ich warte ja immer noch verzweifelt auf die Antworten von den Mädels und Jungs direkt vor Ort#h

Huhu ihr da vonne Kyste#h


----------



## NOK Angler (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsverleih Maasholm/Kappeln*

ruf mal bei Herrn Haupt an , da er sein Boot eh immer slippt ist es evtl möglich das ihr es auch in Maasholm slippt anstatt in Kappeln.


----------



## knutemann (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsverleih Maasholm/Kappeln*

Jepp
So werd ichs machen#6


----------

